# Pusser Spreadsheet...



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

...mostly done but still a bit to do. Might have a few bits of interest for someone. I will update it over time - just not enough time to fill all stuff in.

If you have not got broadband, you may want to right click and Save As... rather than try and view it online

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/Pussers_Log.xls


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to say that I can't open it to view, Pusser.
I know it's a spreadsheet and I know it's made with Excel but that's all.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sorry that's happened but link appears to be working. Have you tried right click on the link and then save as to your My docs and then open it.
Other causes maybe your version of Excel is less than MSO2000. If you need it badly enough please pm me with your email and I will email it too you.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser


It opened OK for me. Its usully me that cant open these links that folk post.


Motorhomer


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for letting us know Motorhomer and also for your kind comments re my travel log (of sorts). I didn't want to thank you on it otherwise it gets bumped up and bores the cr*p out of everyone.


----------

